# Passenger Ship Disasters - Part 2



## piosta

Discussion thread for Passenger Ship Disasters - Part 2. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## piosta

*What about (the lack of) Scandinavian Star in "fire" section ?...*

What about (the lack of) Scandinavian Star in "fire" section ?...

I would also add quite recent accident of Lisco Gloria...


----------



## fred henderson

My articles on passenger ship disasters are confined to events where vessels were lost, or were declared a constructive total loss and not rebuilt as a passenger ship. 

Although 158 people lost their lives in the Scandanavian Star fire, the ship survived and was rebuilt as a passenger ship. She continued in service as a passenger vessel until 2003 and was scrapped a year later. For this reason the 1990 disaster is not included in my lists.

I agree that Lisco Gloria fire should be added. I understand that the cause of this fire is being investigated by the German Authorities. I have not yet seen an official report. Please let me know if one has been published.


----------

